# Is this maple wood and is it good for a stick burner?



## bigmel (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey all! 
I just ended up with a load of maple wood from a tree cutter that did an old yard full of maple trees. Seems to smoke and smell like the maple chunks ive bought. Its for sure hard as well. Just want to know its safe to use in my stick burner as fruitwood is next to impossible to find up here. 













20170710_180300.jpg



__ bigmel
__ Jul 10, 2017


















20170710_180325.jpg



__ bigmel
__ Jul 10, 2017


















20170710_180310.jpg



__ bigmel
__ Jul 10, 2017






Ive googled it and so far it looks good for maple. But im not one for one opinion and i trust you guys as you seem to know what your doing! Thanks a ton for any advice! 
Mel


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes that looks like maple and yes maple is good for smoking. It will need to season for a while, maybe a year, or it will be smoky and harsh.

You've got a lot of splitting ahead of you.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 11, 2017)

Maple is a mild smoking wood, a lot of people use it.


----------



## richard cameron (Jul 11, 2017)

I’ve used maple wood in my stick burner for several years now; it produces a light smoke which is perfect if you want to smoke something without overpowering the food with smoke.


----------



## bigmel (Jul 11, 2017)

Awesome! I was just worried this wasnt maple wood i had here.


----------



## 3montes (Jul 12, 2017)

I have used maple a lot. I prefer oak and use that when I can. You get a lot of ash with maple. My fire box opens from the top and I always get white ash coming out when I use maple and get a lot more ash when I clean the fire box after the smoke. It's a good wood and has a nice flavor. You certainly need to season it as someone else mentioned and split some of those logs up so they can start drying.


----------

